# Chubb says he'll be back against NC



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

Sounds good me

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/ge...predicts-return-season-opener-north-carolina/


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm betting he won't


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I'm betting he won't



I feel if he is ready, he will not get much action. They are going to be super cautious with him.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 20, 2016)

I wish him luck.  Hate to see a guy with that kind of talent not get play.


----------



## riprap (Jun 20, 2016)

If he's not ready by then, what's 2 more weeks going to help?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2016)

riprap said:


> If he's not ready by then, what's 2 more weeks going to help?




Kind of my thought too.

He'll be ready!


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 21, 2016)

I hear he wants to go full contact now.  It is all up to the doctors and they are all reporting that his progress has been remarkable.  I hope he is ready to get it on!  What  a great young man!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2016)

I would sit him and watch Sony and E Hollifield put up some yards that day. Mix in a little TE and WR, too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 21, 2016)

I dunno why theyd rush to get him back to a game that doesn't matter in the sec? He could realistically sit out the first 3 weeks since those are cake games.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 21, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> I would sit him and watch Sony and E Hollifield put up some yards that day. Mix in a little TE and WR, too.



An abundance of prudence dictates it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2016)

sounds like maybe chubb is scared to play


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I dunno why theyd rush to get him back to a game that doesn't matter in the sec? He could realistically sit out the first 3 weeks since those are cake games.



Cake games? So what is the VT vs UT game?? 

Heck, Carolina finished 11-3 last year unlike VT who finished 7-6..

Like Rip said, what is another 3 weeks going to do?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like Rip said, what is another 3 weeks going to do?



Heal completely?  Reduce the risk of another tear?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cake games? So what is the VT vs UT game??
> 
> Heck, Carolina finished 11-3 last year unlike VT who finished 7-6..
> 
> Like Rip said, what is another 3 weeks going to do?



agreed. sounds like he is scared to play.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 21, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Heal completely?  Reduce the risk of another tear?



Yep. 3 weeks would get him fully 100%. Why would he risk some big time cash on those 3 cake games..2 of which have no bearing on the sec. Id think he would want to remove all risk of reinjuring and wait so he may make it through the year and come out a high 1st round pick.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep. 3 weeks would get him fully 100%. Why would he risk some big time cash on those 3 cake games..2 of which have no bearing on the sec. Id think he would want to remove all risk of reinjuring and wait so he may make it through the year and come out a high 1st round pick.



I would hope the staff makes sure he takes all the time needed to heal completely.  I was a nervous wreck watching Cook play on a tweaked hammy last season.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 21, 2016)

To me its one thing for a sophomore coming off a bad knee injury as a freshman to come back and push it a bit early but not a guy looking a millions come next year. Id hope the coaches put the game aside and get his future plans out front in his head. Come back ole miss game for sure though.


----------



## riprap (Jun 21, 2016)

If he goes all out 100% at practice he'll be ready. I don't care if he can squat 1000 lbs. and run a 4/40. Nothing can simulate game action. Only he can know if he's ready 100%.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 21, 2016)

riprap said:


> If he goes all out 100% at practice he'll be ready. I don't care if he can squat 1000 lbs. and run a 4/40. Nothing can simulate game action. Only he can know if he's ready 100%.



And 100% mentally ready to tote the rock.


----------



## Horns (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm sure Ron Courson will be on top of the Chubb reappearance.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 21, 2016)

He won't be the one making that decision. Ron Courson will do what's right for Chubb no matter how popular or unpopular it may be. It'll be great to see him in action again.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 21, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> sounds like maybe chubb is scared to play



Crack head thug. ^


----------



## GA native (Jun 21, 2016)

I have to agree, it isn't Nick's decision. It is up to the trainers and the coaches, whether he plays.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Crack head thug. ^



He's still reeling from the realization that Saban keeps thugs on the team as long as they aren't charged.  It'll pass.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 21, 2016)

2-3 more weeks could make a huge difference in being completely healed,  or re-injuring.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 21, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 2-3 more weeks could make a huge difference in being completely healed,  or re-injuring.



Pretty much this.^ He will be healed but likely not up to full strength. I would rather he be 100% when he steps back on the field. I could see chancing a few reps in the UNC game if it's close.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Pretty much this.^ He will be healed but likely not up to full strength. I would rather he be 100% when he steps back on the field. I could see chancing a few reps in the UNC game if it's close.



or if hes not afraid to play.


----------



## Scott G (Jun 21, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yep. 3 weeks would get him fully 100%.



Pardon me, is your time machine for rent?


----------



## riprap (Jun 21, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 2-3 more weeks could make a huge difference in being completely healed,  or re-injuring.



That's more of a Monday morning QB thing. If he waited until the Florida game and re injures it, people will say he should have waited 2 to 3 more weeks. Some injuries will re appear no matter how hard or what kind of rehab you do. He got the injury fighting not to go down. Sort of like the Bo Jackson deal where there is only a few people that could get that injury cause they were too strong. I doubt very seriously Chubb could re enact the play where he got injured. That may be a bad thing because he might just go down with that injury in the back of his mind.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 21, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Pardon me, is your time machine for rent?



hang around, he drops pearls of wisdom constantly.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2016)

Kirby has said they hope to give him the ball 7 or 8 times in that game and see what happens.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> hang around, he drops pearls of wisdom constantly.



Hard to hear him from the constant foot in his mouth..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

I hope Barnett comes crashing down on his left knee come October 1st!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope Barnett comes crashing down on his left knee come October 1st!



Please read post # 32...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Why the double standard? You can spew ridiculous hate against 10rc and even wish the program players and jones dead. Can I not wish chubb is hurt for our game again?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Why the double standard? You can spew ridiculous hate against 10rc and even wish the program players and jones dead. Can I not wish chubb is hurt for our game again?



No, not when you make a big deal about it, call me out for character issues and everything else.

It's you with the double standard. I can show you the quotes. I have no problem pointing out all of the times you stick your foot in your mouth.. 

You should be use to it by now!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Ill add Sony to that list! Maybe Kahlil will get him!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ill add Sony to that list! Maybe Kahlil will get him!



Wasn't it my comments about Butch that made you add me to your "Ignore" list in the 1st place..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't remember that was a while back lol. I hope chubb meets the fate as Lattimore!


----------



## Horns (Jun 22, 2016)

Joking or not, it is pretty sorry to wish an injury on a player. That is all.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't remember that was a while back lol. I hope chubb meets the fate as Lattimore!



And that's where you lost me.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Horns said:


> Joking or not, it is pretty sorry to wish an injury on a player. That is all.



I didn't see you call out slayer when he wished jones dead? Okay


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't remember that was a while back lol. I hope chubb meets the fate as Lattimore!



It would probably give us less to worry about.  But think about it.  We much rather beat them at full strength,  or that will be their excuse. 

I do see what your doing here though


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I didn't see you call out slayer when he wished jones dead? Okay



I didn't wish him dead. I simply said I could care less if he drove his car off a bridge and died..


----------



## Horns (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I didn't see you call out slayer when he wished jones dead? Okay



I didn't call out any name. I said anyone that does it is sorry.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I didn't wish him dead. I simply said I could care less if he drove his car off a bridge and died..



Haha oke. I couldn't care less if chubb drives his university paid for car off a bridge n blows both knees out! (I cant wish death on anyone that's bad juju)


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It would probably give us less to worry about.  But think about it.  We much rather beat them at full strength,  or that will be their excuse.
> 
> I do see what your doing here though



They had him full strength last year and got blew out by bama at home and still make excuses. They'll make em if we do that to em this year too!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 2-3 more weeks could make a huge difference in being completely healed,  or re-injuring.



and losing consideration for the heisman as well. last year i predicted during the uga game thread that Henry would win the Heisman and got double rebuked by admins. To early to tell on chubb.


----------



## Scott G (Jun 22, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> hang around, he drops pearls of wisdom constantly.



Oh, I know. I just like quoting him to point them out. 



toyota4x4h said:


> I don't remember that was a while back lol. I hope chubb meets the fate as Lattimore!



FWIW, you're subhuman garbage.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Oh, I know. I just like quoting him to point them out.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, you're subhuman garbage.



I hope he blows both knees out just for you! And ends up like Lattimore and coaching at 23!


----------



## Scott G (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope he blows both knees out just for you! And ends up like Lattimore and coaching at 23!


I hope a tornado destroys your single wide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope he blows both knees out just for you! And ends up like Lattimore and coaching at 23!



That's about the lowest thing anyone that claims to be a grown adult could wish on a college kid playing a sport. 

You should be ashamed. 

Chubb is a pleasure to watch run. The kids got talent ++. I watched him dang near rule the state in his Senior track and field days. Can't wait to see him back up to full speed and full of talent for UGA. With him and Sony Michell in the backfield lots of good things are going to happen for that team. 

I hope that orange vest wearin, hound dog half breed flea bitten mutt of y'alls gets the mange.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope he blows both knees out just for you! And ends up like Lattimore and coaching at 23!



low down post of the year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I hope he blows both knees out just for you! And ends up like Lattimore and coaching at 23!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's about the lowest thing anyone that claims to be a grown adult could wish on a college kid playing a sport.
> 
> You should be ashamed.
> 
> ...



Yup, we all joke around here and pick at one another all in good fun, at least it is for me, but that is about the most foul thing I have ever read around here. Surely you are better than that, toyota.


----------



## Horns (Jun 22, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yup, we all joke around here and pick at one another all in good fun, at least it is for me, but that is about the most foul thing I have ever read around here. Surely you are better than that, toyota.



Ditto


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's about the lowest thing anyone that claims to be a grown adult could wish on a college kid playing a sport.
> 
> You should be ashamed.
> 
> ...



If he can stay away from Uga, he might


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jun 22, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> Yup, we all joke around here and pick at one another all in good fun, at least it is for me, but that is about the most foul thing I have ever read around here. Surely you are better than that, toyota.



I think he's mimicking Slayer


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

while i dont wish him harm, there are much better backs in the sec just like last year.  it will be repeated again this year.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> while i dont wish him harm, there are much better backs in the sec just like last year.  it will be repeated again this year.



Go get back in yo shawt and sip a malt likka thug.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 22, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I think he's mimicking Slayer



Just showing them their hypocrisy. They don't say those things to slayer when he says things like that about 10rc players or the coach. Just sayin

For the record I don't wish harm on any player.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

founette and scarborough from bama will rush for more yards than chubb. gotta run along now. i need to take in some local civility in order to bring my iq back where it belongs.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> founette and scarborough from bama will rush for more yards than chubb. gotta run along now. i need to take in some local civility in order to bring my iq back where it belongs.



Maybe work on spelling and capitalization rules while you're pumping that IQ back up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> founette and scarborough from bama will rush for more yards than chubb. gotta run along now. i need to take in some local civility in order to bring my iq back where it belongs.





elfiii said:


> Maybe work on spelling and capitalization rules while you're pumping that IQ back up.



Ignore this guy.^^^ He get's crosseyed from counting beans all day long.


----------



## scooty006 (Jun 22, 2016)

This thread went sideways quick.  Grown men hoping a college kid gets injured....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 22, 2016)

i was right about henry last year when 2 people with red letters under their name told me i was wrong too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i was right about henry last year when 2 people with red letters under their name told me i was wrong too.



They're Jawja fans. They don't know any better. 

Scaroborough is suppose to be Henry x2. We'll see.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2016)

All we know is that we are Georgia Fans and you could not hold fire to our feet and make us jump on  the bandwagon.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Just showing them their hypocrisy. They don't say those things to slayer when he says things like that about 10rc players or the coach. Just sayin
> 
> For the record I don't wish harm on any player.



Ya see, that's where you are wrong. 

I've made comments like "If the UT plane went down, I wouldn't lose any sleep".. And I wouldn't! Would I send a prayer, sure! But "technically" it would not keep me up at night. Would I feel bad for the families, sure, but I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. 

Bad things happen every single day and I sleep just fine knowing my loved ones are safe.

Would you lose any sleep if my house burnt to the ground? 

See the difference in broad statements verses personal ones targeted directly towards a player or person? I've never wished them harm.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ya see, that's where you are wrong.
> 
> I've made comments like "If the UT plane went down, I wouldn't lose any sleep".. And I wouldn't! Would I send a prayer, sure! But "technically" it would not keep me up at night. Would I feel bad for the families, sure, but I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.
> 
> ...



Id try and help any way I could for anyone here who goes thru something like that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Id try and help any way I could for anyone here who goes thru something like that.



But, would you lose sleep over it?? I already know the answer to that. You just made my point!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Watchin you idjits tussle at each others hair is about as much fun as puttin orange juice on cereal.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> But, would you lose sleep over it?? I already know the answer to that. You just made my point!



I feel like I know some of yall in the 6 years ive been on here sure id loose sleep. Id be trying to get in touch with ppl to help asap. I def know you wouldn't but youre hard core much more than me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Watchin you idjits tussle at each others hair is about as much fun as puttin orange juice on cereal.



Same way I feel when I go over to the political forum..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Same way I feel when I go over to the political forum..



You gotta wear your big girl panties when you go in there, Alice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gotta wear your big girl panties when you go in there, Alice.





Too many liberal minded folks over there for me.. Arguing with one of them is like arguing with the 2 Vols over here about how great UT is today..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too many liberal minded folks over there for me.. Arguing with one of them is like arguing with the 2 Vols over here about how great UT is today..



You don't argue with liberals. You smack them in the back of the head and move on. 

Hope this helps you with your Vol infestation.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't argue with liberals. You smack them in the back of the head and move on.
> 
> Hope this helps you with your Vol infestation.



I'll need something harder than my hand!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Too many liberal minded folks over there for me.. Arguing with one of them is like arguing with the 2 Vols over here about how great UT is today..



Eugene Debs and biggsteve scare you off? What kind of Dawg fan are you anyway?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Eugene Debs and biggsteve scare you off? What kind of Dawg fan are you anyway?



No, I leave those 2 headaches to you boys.. They are worse off than the Vols in here and that's saying A LOT!! 

Plus, I already have my 2 headaches in here and they require my daily attention..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, I leave those 2 headaches to you boys.. They are worse off than the Vols in here and that's saying A LOT!!
> 
> Plus, I already have my 2 headaches in here and they require my daily attention..



You need to learn how to multi-task like me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

elfiii said:


> You need to learn how to multi-task like me.



You also get a lot more help with those guys than I get with the Vols.. You guys have a tag team match going on over there..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jun 23, 2016)

I ahvnt seen JJ over there a lot did you put him in the DDP diamond cutter finishing move elfiii?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jun 23, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> No, I leave those 2 headaches to you boys.. They are worse off than the Vols in here and that's saying A LOT!!
> 
> Plus, I already have my 2 headaches in here and they require my daily attention..



You better leave Neugene alone or he'll call you a racist suit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I ahvnt seen JJ over there a lot did you put him in the DDP diamond cutter finishing move elfiii?



LOL! Ol JJ takes more smack then any man on this forum. And I got to give it to him, he keeps getting back up for more..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 23, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> You better leave Neugene alone or he'll call you a racist suit.



I've already got that from Steve..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2016)




----------

